# LTE telecommunication لكل مهندسين اتصالات مجموعة ملفات رائعة على الميديا فاير



## noureldiien (11 فبراير 2013)

LTE telecommunication


لكل مهندسين اتصالات مجموعة ملفات رائعة على الميديا فاير 







*LTE, an initialismof long-term evolution, marketed as 4G LTE, is a standard for *​*wirelesscommunication of high-speed data for mobile phones and data terminals
​*
4G Wireless VIB

http://www.mediafire.com/download/680k2i5bhtustbs/4G+Wireless+VIB.rar

Evolved.Packet.System.The.LTE.and.SAE evolution of 3G UMTS 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/u...LTE.and.SAE.Evolution.of.3G.UMTS.Mar.2008.pdf

Inacon LTE from A-Z.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/8hgc59xvc2057pj/Inacon+LTE+from+A-Z.pdf

Introduction2LTE2012p

http://www.mediafire.com/download/46hr61zdz9bdu56/Introduction2LTE2012p.pdf

Long_Term_Evolution

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ctad2k876metkes/Long_Term_Evolution.pdf

LTE Basics Good

http://www.mediafire.com/download/0521ega7raaei6a/LTE+Basics+Good.zip

LTE Data Base

http://www.mediafire.com/download/l53n55w0nc25ov1/LTE+Data+Base.rar

LTE Radio Network Planning huawei.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/5ze7fkk871evjbf/LTE+Radio+Network+Planning+huawei.zip

LTE

http://www.mediafire.com/download/4r5salsf9o5x5qj/LTE.rar

LTESelfOrganisingNetworksSON

http://www.mediafire.com/download/7v9bpdpkfme89k4/LTESelfOrganisingNetworksSON.pdf

Mobile Broadband Including WiMAX And LTE

http://www.mediafire.com/download/96uf9l7zdi9g5ci/Mobile+Broadband+Including+WiMAX+And+LTE.pdf

octoScope_4GPHYTest_20091201

http://www.mediafire.com/download/8lxv2g2i15um4g4/octoScope_4GPHYTest_20091201.pdf



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## stihah (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## noureldiien (19 أبريل 2013)

الشكر لله


----------



## noureldiien (31 يوليو 2013)

الشكر لله


----------



## eng.ali48 (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

[h=3]File Removed for Violation[/h]


----------



## noureldiien (10 مايو 2015)

اول وثالث رابط فقط هم الفاسدين وباقى الروابط تعمل جيدا 
ارجو من المشرف حذف التالف


----------

